# LED spotlight Ikea style, can 12 volt LED handle 15 volt?



## Trond (Nov 30, 2005)

My wife pulled me along for some shopping yesterday and I came across some LED spots, exactly the shape I've been looking for.
These are 12 volt DC and 0.5 watt each. The box comes with 4 spots.

link: ---> IKEA

At 25 GBP this is half price compared to those I've been looking at, very nice price 

I tried these on 240 volt system last night and they seems to produce the same amount of light as 5 x 10 watt bulb. Now I want to connect them to the 12 volt system. Question:
Do I need a DC-DC regulator or will the LED spots survive battery power wich range from 11 to 14.5 volts ?
I have an 8 amp regulator, now used on reverse camera/screen but this would require more wiring.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Trond,

Very interesting, unfortunately I do not speak Norwegian.

I cannot find the product on the UK IKEA websites.

Can you help please ?

I would suggest, from the previous experience of someone on this site that you would get premature failure unless you use a regulated voltage (12v) or alternately, you mentioned 240v, via an invertor.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I would be inclined to try them. It is true that if subjected to a higher voltage than the rated voltage (12v) you may experience reduced lifespan/premature failure. I have been using one of these type lights on occasions for a year or so and no adverse effect yet. The voltage will only rise above 12.5 if either a) the engine is running, or b) the leisure battery charger is operating. This means that if you don't run the engine with them switched on and restrict their use when on hook-up (or turn off the charger during the evening) then there should be no problem.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trond

I agree with Gaspode. If the advert says 50,000 hours life (?) then that is 5.7 years using them 24/7. 

It depends how hard the LED's are being driven at 12v but if they are advertising them as 50,000 hrs my guess is not too hard. In that case driving them harder shouldn't matter so much I don't think its the same as a tungsten filament where increasing voltage reduces life exponentially.

Incidently there is no such thing as a white LED. LEDs produce light at a single wavelength whereas white is a mixture of wavelengths. So what they do is use blue LEDS and shine them through a white phosphor similar to that used in black and white TVs. One problem is that the closer you get the more you notice the blue light that makes it through the phosphor.

Regards Frank


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi you will find them below
Eddie

Click here for LED


----------

